# Float Tube Equipment



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

What would the bare bones needs be for getting into using a float tube? I'd like to get the stuff light enough that I could pack it in to lakes and whatnot. Right now Cabela's has a package deal on a tube, flippers, and a pump. Seen here http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true What inexpensive waders would be best?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you need boot foot waders or buy boots, if you buy stocking foot waders.
The fins shown will need to be used with boots.
Cheep waders will not last very long before they leak.
You get what you pay for.

If you do get stocking foot waders, be careful putting them on and taking them off.
Don't pull and stretch the foot part or they will leak.

Gently pull your heal out and then slide your foot out of the waders.
Never walk in the waders without wearing the boots.
This will cause punctures in the bottom of the feet area.

I would stay away from neoprene waders.
Newer materials are cooler and less prone to leaking.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You can do stocking foot waders with tennis shoes... just any old crappy sneakers a couple sizes larger than you normally wear and you're good to go. Make sure you get them wet (they'll stretch easier that way) before you put them on with your waders. Fins will strap fine to tennies. On the tube stuff... depends on how much you're willing to pack. Fins, tube and a pump isn't that much weight though, especially if you go easy and just get some old donut tube for that kind of thing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Cheep waders will not last very long before they leak.
> You get what you pay for..


+1.
Buy some breathable waders like Grandpa mentioned...

A Fishcat tube is pretty easy to pack on your back. Oh, and dont forget a life preserver!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stimmie78...after watching you on a video I realize you need a NET !!! :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> stimmie78...after watching you on a video I realize you need a NET !!! :O•-:


 :lol:

.... and a decent stringer. Kinda difficult using a forked stick out in the tube.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > stimmie78...after watching you on a video I realize you need a NET !!! :O•-:
> ...


 

And a club !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That tube will easily crunch up to fit in a medium sized camping pack along with your waders and fins, pump on the side. I do this quite often in the good months and with a pair of breathable waders (depending on pack weight), you're looking at 25-30lbs with 2 liters of water.

I'm used to my old Cabela's lug sole PVC waders and they're pretty heavy. I can't wait to pack my new breathables this year.

Those fins could be better for the pkg price, but they will surely do the job. I like the Creek Company. My tube has been beaten hard and still floats. Might loose a zipper pretty soon though.

If you get some stocking foot waders and plan on using them with your tube (lakes), then you can get some cheap sandals like these: http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CC8QrQQwAg

They won't weigh you down and feel great.

I think you're set for a good year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know... I just looked again and you asked for bare bones to go tubing. You don't even need waders, depending on when you go... especially with a fish cat where you're not sitting down in the water. Is it the ideal thing and will your feet get cold? No... and probably... but that is your comfort level to decide on. 8)


----------



## Hnaf (Jan 23, 2008)

> .... and a decent stringer. Kinda difficult using a forked stick out in the tube.


One good consideration when talking about a stringer is if you are going to catch fish with sharp spines... Consider a basket instead of a stringer to keep those sharp spines away from your air chambers. Example would be: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0 If you wrap the basket top with a bit of a "water noodle" such as: http://www.chpc.utah.edu/~u0104663/Fishing/OddsNEnds/BRIAN'S BAG.jpg and then tether it to your toon/tube so that it is just floating along side you it works out really well. Easy to just drop a freshly caught fish into the basket vs a stringer.

The only complaint I've seen about the fins that come in the package your looking at is that they are not as stiff as other options out there. Most say they still get them where they need to go but in a heavy wind they might not have enough force, so just be cautious as you start out until you get a good feel for what you can kick against and what you can't.

Waders, well I don't have as much experience with them... I have had a old pair of rubber booted waders I got over 20 years ago as a kid starting to duck hunt and then I have a newer pair of neoprene waders I got at cabaleas on sale last year. I do not use them during the warmer months as I just go out in my toon or tube with shorts and the fins over a pair of water shoes covering my bare feet. So my neoprene are for cold times when I need something to help with the warmth, and they were cheap and have lasted a year and a few months so far. I do use a pair of low top scuba booties when I wear my neoprene waders (they have soft feet) to protect the feet both from walking around as well as wear from where the fins will contact.

I would make sure to have a life vest of some sort to have with you out on the water as well. Speaking from my experience I ran into an issue of leg cramps out my first few times. When kicking is your only means of moving around it is good advice to go with others, and to not overdo things until you have a good feel for what you can do out there.


----------



## kuaile (May 25, 2010)

As long as you can go to find, to have confidence in Austria, I support you.ed hardy Kleidung :lol: :lol: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

kuaile said:


> As long as you can go to find, to have confidence in Austria, I support you.ed hardy Kleidung :lol: :lol: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


what?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".45":3pz3vfz5]stimmie78...after watching you on a video I realize you need a NET !!! :O•-:
> ...


 

And a club !!!! :mrgreen:[/quote:3pz3vfz5]

Nets are for pansies.. decent stringer? you're assuming I'm actually going to catch something.. a rock is a great club :mrgreen:

I would want waders, I'd plan on using the tube in places like wigwam, papoose, kiabah lakes, etc.. High and cold.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

High lakes are pretty cold and you'll definitely want some waders. The breathables will treat you the best, since PVC will end up getting you wet with sweat. Make sure to insulate under the waders with at least some thermal bottoms and sweatpants. That'll buy you at least a couple of hours before you get too cold.

Someone mentioned cramping. It really is a big deal and a very real possibility in super cold water. The best way I've found to avoid cramping is to eat a banana before you go out and get in some good leg stretching before shoving off. This will also keep you from having sore legs the following days after a trip.

I hope you have fun with the tube. That's not a fishcat, so you will be in the water up to your hips.

Watch out for weeds. They'll eat you alive, starting with the many straps and buckles on those fins.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wear waders where ever you go- if not for the cold then for the swimmers itch--------
Cramping- a banana isn't going to cut it----- Potassium from 1 banana isn't going to make or break you- just doesn't work like that---- now the potassium from a good beer just might (0: stretching and being hydrated well is much more of the key. But then hydration also leads to relieving oneself- that there is a whole nother thread in itself.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish said:


> *Wear waders where ever you go- if not for the cold then for the swimmers itch--------*Cramping- a banana isn't going to cut it----- Potassium from 1 banana isn't going to make or break you- just doesn't work like that---- now the potassium from a good beer just might (0: stretching and being hydrated well is much more of the key. But then hydration also leeds to relieving onself- that there is a whole nother thread in itself.


+100 . My balls have never itched so bad in my life after my one day trip to Strawberry with no waders. Thought a family of crawdads had crawled in my butt crack!!!! :lol: . Those bugs in the water look completely harmless, but they carry a bite to em after a while!!!! :mrgreen:. GET SOME WADERS. Your boys will thank you later!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

STEVO said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > *Wear waders where ever you go- if not for the cold then for the swimmers itch--------*Cramping- a banana isn't going to cut it----- Potassium from 1 banana isn't going to make or break you- just doesn't work like that---- now the potassium from a good beer just might (0: stretching and being hydrated well is much more of the key. But then hydration also leeds to relieving onself- that there is a whole nother thread in itself.
> ...


thats called a social disease


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish!!!! Then I would atleast have a story to tell. If I remember right my hands werent even fishy by the end of the day...... Ball itch for no fish= Bad Trade!!!!!! :mrgreen:

BTW Koch, If ya ever do get Crawdads, You cant scratch em. You gotta crunch em 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> +100 . My balls have never itched so bad in my life after my one day trip to Strawberry with no waders. Thought a family of crawdads had crawled in my butt crack!!!! :lol: . Those bugs in the water look completely harmless, but they carry a bite to em after a while!!!! :mrgreen:. GET SOME WADERS. *Your boys will thank you later!!!!* :mrgreen:


I'd rather just thank you now....It's not every day a member tells us about his nards and his butt crack. I feel so enlightened....sigh, sigh....thanks STEVO !!!! :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather just thank you now....It's not every day a member tells us about his nards and his butt crack. I feel so enlightened....sigh, sigh....thanks STEVO !!!! :lol:


Consider it part of my community service project. You think Cory will give me a Dedicated hunter hour for it??


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Now that you've heard about nards and butt crack :shock: :lol: 
I bought that same set last year when it went on sale. It's been a fun little tube to kick around in. The fins will go on your waders without having to have shoes. Not a bad little set as far as I'm concerned. Fairly light. And yes youre nards and butt crack need be protected in this one.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I wish!!!! Then I would atleast have a story to tell. If I remember right *my hands werent even fishy by the end of the day......* Ball itch for no fish= Bad Trade!!!!!! :mrgreen:


I don't even want a story... Itchy balls and crack *AND *fishy smelling hands? That sounds like something that should be left to the gutpile :shock:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a much better deal on it if you go directly through the company

http://creekcompany.com/product.php?pro ... featured=Y


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

that is a smokin deal compared to Cabela's and almost half of what the local place wants.. they want $156.99 for the same thing. Odd that the manufacturer would be so much lower than their retailers.. Thanks Stevo


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> that is a smokin deal compared to Cabela's and almost half of what the local place wants.. they want $156.99 for the same thing. Odd that the manufacturer would be so much lower than their retailers.. Thanks Stevo


Check e-bay as well I bough and ODC 420 light most places online wanted 200 bucks for the kit with the fins and the pump they list it at over $350 some places. I won an e-bay auction for 102 bucks on a brand new unit. Good luck!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > that is a smokin deal compared to Cabela's and almost half of what the local place wants.. they want $156.99 for the same thing. Odd that the manufacturer would be so much lower than their retailers.. Thanks Stevo
> ...


+1. If you can find a tube where you sit out of the water similar to the fish cat, its much more comfortable & you can cover alot more water. The fish cats are a little more on the spendy side, But ODC & also WW grigg makes a tube where you actually sit out of the water that is pretty comfy!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a great deal orvis1. And a good find by STEVO too.

The bigger tubes are quite a bit heavier for packing around, compared to the 7lb U-boats. The V-shaped tubes are faster though, and don't catch as much wind.

Something to think about at least.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Wow, that's a great deal orvis1. And a good find by STEVO too.
> 
> The bigger tubes are quite a bit heavier for packing around, compared to the 7lb U-boats. The V-shaped tubes are faster though, and don't catch as much wind.
> 
> Something to think about at least.


Thanks my ODC 420 light goes 8lbs... I bought it to pack into the high country looking forward to doing that in the coming weeks. Been having a blast trolling buggers and leaches recently on the fly rod.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 

Hmmmm maybe a fishing trip with Stevo isn't something I'm going to rush right into after all. :shock:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hmmmm maybe a fishing trip with Stevo isn't something I'm going to rush right into after all. :shock:


his hands are amazingly gentle and soft


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you're actually planning on packing your tube a few miles into the backcountry, a Fishcat won't cut it. Unless you have a horse. Fishcats are great tubes, but only if you can get relatively close to the water.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> If you're actually planning on packing your tube a few miles into the backcountry, a Fishcat won't cut it. Unless you have a horse. Fishcats are great tubes, but only if you can get relatively close to the water.


Depends on how tough you are... :wink: I've packed my Fishcat into some tough places. If it were just the tube it wouldnt be too bad, but the added weight of tackle, vest, pole, waders, fins, a drink and a little chow can make it difficult.

brookieguy1 is right though, there are lighter, more "packable" tubes better suited for packing into the back country.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're actually planning on packing your tube a few miles into the backcountry, a Fishcat won't cut it. Unless you have a horse. Fishcats are great tubes, but only if you can get relatively close to the water.
> ...


Ya, I'm pretty whimpy. It's not that the Fishcats are heavy, it's just those thick bladders that you couldn't get small enough to fit in a backpack with all the other neccessary gear. Surely you don't just strap the tube on your back? You must be a lumberjack, sawsman! (Hence the sitename?)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > brookieguy1 said:
> ...


Yep. I actually do. I loosen the backrest straps and stick my arms through just like a backpack. I load the tube pockets with gear and away I go... fins and poles in hand. This picture is from the Boulder, brutal hike to the lakes in this area... If only orvis1 would give me a bike ride.  A horse would be a good idea to!
[attachment=04fviocq]Hoofin' it...jpg[/attachment4fviocq]
BTW- Never meant to imply that you're whimpy... 

Oh- And I have cut a log or two in my time...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We have hauled in tubes fully inflated strapped to our packs also. Makes for a very large pack on your back, and can be awkward if you don't strap it down correctly, but it sure makes fishing more enjoyable when you get there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

YIKES it's Sasquatch !!!! :shock: 

Is that picture the front or back of you sawsman ?? :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> . This picture is from the Boulder, brutal hike to the lakes in this area... If only orvis1 would give me a bike ride.
> [attachment=0:1myv9b3e]Hoofin' it...jpg[/attachment:1myv9b3e]
> BTW- Never meant to imply that you're whimpy...
> 
> Oh- And I have cut a log or two in my time...


Let me know when you want to go my wife is preggo and not doing much riding this year especially not in the boulders.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sasquatch? I'm thinking he could pack a Fishcat quite easily.. he probably has some itchy nards too!

orvis1- we'll talk later.

Gotta run! somebody tells me I should have my limit by now! :wink: I hope you all have a safe and fun holiday weekend!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

First time I hiked my tube into a lake, I pumped it up at the car and strapped it on. It was such a pain that I just started rolling it into the back pack from then on. If you need to bring a back pack, like I did, you might have to wear that backwards (on your chest).

Man, I bet I looked funny with the tube, the pack, my waders draped over my shoulder, a minnow trap, tackle box, rod.

...Just jingling along for a couple of miles. :lol: 

Still need to get back to that lake.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I know you weren't calling me whimpy, sawsman. Just foolin' around. It would be really tough to go more than a mile or so with the tube strapped to your back like that, though. Not so bad on a wide trail, but some of the cross country Uinta trips I take the tube won't fit between the trees!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> I know you weren't calling me whimpy, sawsman. Just foolin' around. *It would be really tough *to go more than a mile or so with the tube strapped to your back like that, though. Not so bad on a wide trail, but some of the cross country Uinta trips I take the tube won't fit between the trees!


Exactly! :mrgreen:

You need to pack an axe (like a lumberjack) and widen those trails as you walk.. :wink:


----------

